# Zwei Monitor an einem PC -> Zwei unterschiedliche Hintergründe ?



## Johnny the Gamer (26. Januar 2010)

*Zwei Monitor an einem PC -> Zwei unterschiedliche Hintergründe ?*

Hi,
ich habe an meinem PC zwei Monitore angeschlossen.
Wie kann ich nun einstellen, dass auf den beiden Monitoren nicht die gleichen Hintergundbilder angezeigt werden ?

Gibt es da ein Programm ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zwei Monitor an einem PC -> Zwei unterschiedliche Hintergründe ?*

garnicht
du kannst auf einen monitor eine anwendung abspielen z.b videolanplayer.
aber es ist derzeit nicht möglich auf zwei monitoren des selben rechners zwei verschiedene hintergründe(bilder9 anzuzeigen.
liegt and der tatsache dass microsoft bei windows keine zwei desktops gleichzeitig anzeigen lassen kann.sowie die bildwiedergabe nur von einen system ,also einen desktop verwalten kann,ob dies bei linux machbar ist???


----------



## NoNo!se (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zwei Monitor an einem PC -> Zwei unterschiedliche Hintergründe ?*

UltraMon - Download - CHIP Online

Damit gehts. Ist aber shareware. Vielleicht findet Herr Google noch ne gratis Alternative.


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zwei Monitor an einem PC -> Zwei unterschiedliche Hintergründe ?*

@byaliar: Mit Linux definitiv möglich. Da kann man zu den zwei Bildschirmen sogar zwei Mäuse und zwei Tastaturen anschließen und zwei Arbeitsplätze an einem PC aufmachen. Und die sind dann definitiv unabhängig, können auch unterschiedliche Windowmanager laufen haben.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zwei Monitor an einem PC -> Zwei unterschiedliche Hintergründe ?*

Ich finde für sowas Displayfusion am komfortabelsten.
In der Pro Version lassen sich auch Wallpaper-Wechsel einstellen und die Taskleiste erweitern. Verschiedene Hintergründe und die Anpassung dieser macht aber auch schon die Standardversion.


----------



## Torsley (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zwei Monitor an einem PC -> Zwei unterschiedliche Hintergründe ?*

ja display fusion nutze ich auch ist um einiges besser wie ich finde. habe vorher auch ultramon benutzt also kenne beide.


----------



## Ciddy (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zwei Monitor an einem PC -> Zwei unterschiedliche Hintergründe ?*

hm kann sein das ich mich irre aber ich glaube das folgendes funktionieren sollte: wenn du ein Bild in der größe beider Monitore erstellst (je nachdem wie du die Monitore angeordnet hast musst du dann die Bilder zusammenfügen) und bei Ausrichtung Nebeneinander wählst wird das richtig dargestellt
ich glaub Displayfusion arbeitet ebenfalls mit diesem Trick


----------



## Torsley (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zwei Monitor an einem PC -> Zwei unterschiedliche Hintergründe ?*

warum so schwer wenn man das programm benutzen kann? oO aufmachen wallpaper für monitor 1 auswählen, wallpaper für monitor 2 auswählen, ok, fertig. muss man kein raketenwissenschaftler sein, geht schnell und ist kostenlos.


----------

